# Homemade bunny toys!



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 28, 2013)

So I thought it would be a great idea to start a thread on how you make homemade bunny toys. I would love to get more ideas of easy toys I can make besides the average toilet paper tube. 

If you make any homemade toys please write down what it is, what you need to make it, and how you make the toy! 


Here is one of the toys I make my rabbits. 

Toilet Paper tube ball-
You need:
Toilet Paper tube
Rulers
Scissors
Marker (optional)

Instructions-
1.) Take your toilet paper tube lay it on a flat surface.
2.) take your ruler and measure out around 1/2 inch and put a marker where the 1/2 inch is. (Make sure you have the toilet paper tube placed horizontally)
3.) Cut out the toilet paper tubes at every 1/2 inch mark (you should have 6 to 7 rings)
4.) Start placing the rings around each other to create a ball. 
5.)When the spaces start getting small (around the 2nd and 3rd ring) place a small treat in it to entice your rabbit to go after the small toy. 
6.) Put the rings on, and rearrange them until you have something that looks like a small ball. 

My rabbits love these toys, it's something fun they can play with so they aren't chewing on the wire.


Please post some of the homemade toys you make I would *Love* to make a new toy for my buns!


----------



## mariee.houley66 (Aug 30, 2013)

Not a home made toy, but a bought one. I use the PETERS LITTE GEMS as treats from woollies inside a ball that's for dogs and cats. Cost approx $16 for the ball and $4 For treats . They have to push the ball around to get the treats out. Both mine love it best out of any thing I've used bought or homemade. Try YouTube they have great suggestion videos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you! I will look into it, does anyone else make toy or have suggestions of toys to get rabbits?


----------



## middlemuse (Aug 30, 2013)

RabbitGirl101 said:


> So I thought it would be a great idea to start a thread on how you make homemade bunny toys. I would love to get more ideas of easy toys I can make besides the average toilet paper tube.
> 
> If you make any homemade toys please write down what it is, what you need to make it, and how you make the toy!
> 
> ...



I do something like this, but I shove hay between the layers of rings, so that I get a weird sort of spiky thing. Aria LOVES getting hay this way. Any time I'm worried about her digestion and want to push the hay, I pull out this trick.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 30, 2013)

That is an awesome idea! It would help make the toy ball much more sturdier too!


----------



## kagerod (Aug 30, 2013)

When I'm lazy and out of treat balls (I usually make several at a time), I will take a toilet paper tube, squoosh the ends in to make flaps at one end, shove it full of hay, treats, and/or food, and squoosh the other ends in. The hay tends to still stick out and it's not as pretty as the balls, but the rabbits like them all the same.

Plain cardboard boxes are also freaking amazing. I put down one for Attila the first time and he spent half an hour ripping and tearing at it. He took a small break, flopped out and panting, then went right back at it until I turned off the light to go to bed. :3c The girls do similar things, just not as rapidly or with such vengeance.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thats an awesome idea!


----------



## Luluthebunny (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the idea it is great!


----------



## honeybunnies (Jan 12, 2014)

I haven't made my bunnies any toys, but I have bought them willow or wicker balls (same thing). They are made from the branches of willow trees.

They like to roll them around & nibble at them, when they start to get a little bored. Just make sure they are from a pet outlet as they will be natural & not ones designed for home decor, as those ones are treated.

I have googled them on images, which has led me to online outlets that sell them.

I would suggest getting the larger ones, as they tend to break down the smaller ones more quickly.


----------



## sarahbunny (Jan 13, 2014)

ooh love the idea of the ball made out of tubes thank you i will try that one.. and i want one of them wicker balls.. mine have some small ones but they prefer bigger things.. mine LOVE boxes which if i can get a new one i will put some dry pellets in or their greens and they spend hours eating out of it.. tipping it over... throwing it around... i also hang toilet rolls stuffed with hay from the top of their run .. cant think of anything else.. look forward to hearing any more ideas xxinkbouce:


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have to see if my human would make me a ball like that!!!!


----------



## Apebull (Jan 14, 2014)

Can you post a pic of the "Toilet Paper tube ball". I'm pretty sure I know what your saying but sorry I'm a visual person and I love the idea and want to try it.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jan 15, 2014)

this is one that I just threw together but It still shows the basic idea of the toy


----------



## Apebull (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you  Now to make one myself!


----------



## Magick_mogwai (Jan 17, 2014)

My rabbit loves any type of box stuffed with hay/food/veg with a few holes cut in. He goes crazy tossing the box around trying to get it open then demolishes it getting to the contents.
Scrunched up paper with food/ vegetables in is also a favourite although it does need space because it gets tossed around so much the food flies everywhere.
I recently made a warren out of cardboard boxes left from Christmas too - I cut holes in, attached the cat tunnel I have for my bunny and placed the boxes together like a maze then filled one with hay and another with scrunched up paper to create digging areas.
Another favourite is strings of wooden beads which I sometimes hang wooden bangles from or bits of loofah.


----------



## madisonl702 (Jan 21, 2014)

I made a toilet paper roll ball too. But I haven't gotten my bun yet


----------



## @rabbitmummy (Feb 8, 2014)

RabbitGirl101 said:


> View attachment 7177
> this is one that I just threw together but It still shows the basic idea of the toy




Lol, my bunny breaks these up in two minutes so I like to give her berry wood to chew on straight from the garden!


----------



## Magick_mogwai (Feb 10, 2014)

The latest toy I made was strips of cardboard that I punched holes in and threaded on some string to hang up, and a slightly more involved 3d carrot made of cardboard and rubbed with a carrot. The carrot lasted an hour before there was a tiny bit of string hanging from the cage roof.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Feb 11, 2014)

I make a tunnel out of poster board for our boy. He likes it and uses it. But his favorite toy is shredding paper. Any and all types. I need to get him a phone book.


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 12, 2014)

How to Make Willow Twig Balls


You can make these incredibly cute willow twig balls in minutes.


Things You'll Need

Willow twigs
Floral shears
Bucket of water

Instructions

Cut 4-foot lengths of willow twigs with floral shears. It is best to cut them just 

after winter before they get their first spring growth. If you cut them during the 

fall, spring or summer, soak them in water to make them more flexible. Willow cut 

in the winter should be left in a warm place to thaw before soaking in water.


Remove all leaves and branches from your willow twigs with the floral shears so 

that you have long, straight lengths.


Take two lengths of willow and bend them into a circle. Twist the ends around each 

other so that the twigs keep their circular shape. Repeat to make a second circle.

Squeeze one circle into the other so that they form an "X" shape, forming the 

frame for your willow twig ball.


Take one length of willow at a time and stick the end into the twists on the 

circles, then wrap the willow twig around the ball, securing the other end by 

sticking into one of the twists. Continue to wrap willow twigs all around the 

willow twig ball until it is as densely covered as you want the ball to be.


----------



## Magick_mogwai (Feb 14, 2014)

I'd never thought of making a willow ball myself. Gandalf makes such short work of any I buy for him that I was starting to wonder if it was worth the cost for what is essentially just something for him to sit and eat.


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 16, 2014)

I have willow trees near my property here and i'm going to go out and go for a hike to get some once this storm is over and try making one for Stewie ..he's driving me nuts right now so io want to try and find something for him to distract him a lil.He's always following me and jumping up on my legs to try and get me to pick him up he's such a sook and if i don't do what he wants right away he bites me.I think it is just to get attention from me but he's not going about it the right way lol.My mom says it's because he's a male :roflmao:...Anyway i'll post a pic of it when i'm done and let ya know how it was to make.


----------



## mollie07 (Feb 17, 2014)

I cut up paper towel rolls. My bun likes to chew them and throw it around


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome ideas! I especially love the willow ball one!


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 20, 2014)

Magick_mogwai said:


> I'd never thought of making a willow ball myself. Gandalf makes such short work of any I buy for him that I was starting to wonder if it was worth the cost for what is essentially just something for him to sit and eat.



Well i tried the willow ball and it doesn't seem to be working out yet URG...I think i'm going to have to soak the branches longer than a couple of days to get them thawed all the way through in order for them to bend and twist properly ...I will get on it though lol....Willowball building continues.......:duel


----------

